# Armar circuito frecuenciometro.



## justinnmg (Mar 11, 2007)

Hola a todos y gracias por su atensión miren lo que pasa es que tengo un problema que no he podido solucionar, en mi clase armamos antes que nada un contador modulo 1000 usando como contadores 7493 y como decodificadores los 7448, bueno despues de que nos quedo la practica el profesor nos dijo que tendriamos que hacer con ese mismo circuito un frecuenciometro solamente añadiendo los latch's y en la entrada de la frecuencia oviamente un tipo de contador de frecuencia con 1 seg, es asi como les dejo esta imagen donde tengo una prueba que hice de los decodificadores, el latch que estamos usando y los contadores, ahora lo que no puedo entender todavia es como lograr que por ejemplo ponga un switch(1) en donde va la entrada de la frecuencia y que este abra y cierre cada segundo asi la frecuencia se contaria, pasaria al latch donde quedaria el resultado de la misma y con el switch(2) que es el que activa el latch se presente el resultado de la frecuencia en los display's, ya he intentado dandole un pulso con un switch como rele cada seg en la entrada de la frecuencia y justo cuando termine ese pulso se le daria otro al latch para que mostrara la frecuencia que quedo en ultimo en los registros del latch ya que este actua como una memoria temporal(asi se estaria actualizando automaticamente sin que se viera el contero de la frecuencia y solo se mostrara el resultado final y si el resultado no cambia seria el mismo y  no nos percatariamos de que la lectura se hace cada seg.), el caso es que cuando doy otro pulso(el mismo que le dos para el switch (1)), para resetear los contadores,( si no se estaria sumando la frecuencia) pues se restablece y solo marca 1 en los display, todavia no comprendo como solucionarlo alguien que pudiera ayudarme estaria agradecido que me dijeran como hacerle, pero quiero solucionarlo sin pic, solo circuitos ttl. les anexo el diagrama. salu2.



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo debe contener información relacionada con tu duda/cometario.
> 
> Título Editado


----------



## thevenin (Mar 11, 2007)

Yo hice un frecuencimétro con puertas TTL aunque sólo de 4 dígitos. 

Lo ocurre es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir, porqué no hay ni un solo punto, ni seguido ni aparte en tu redacción, en definitiva, no hay quien entienda tu forma de escribir.

¿Porque no redactas editas el mensaje de nuevo con sus correspondientes puntos seguidos y aparte?

Y otra cosa, las masas están para algo, precisamente para evitar tanta línea, coge el circuito y añade más masas para eliminar líneas.

Me canso de leer tu mensaje y de ver tu circuito, sé más claro, es mejor para ti y para todos.

Creo que podría ayudarte, pero sinceramente, no te entiendo.


----------



## Knut (May 18, 2007)

Saludos desde Venezuela...! yo tambien tengo un problema con un frecuencimetro, mi caso lo que presenta es lo sig.. el circuito cuando lo armo en el Proteus corre perfectamente, pero cuando lo armo en el protoboard los contadores nunca se quedan quietos en cero sino que estan constantemente contando y nunca se detienen. Bueno espero pedan ayudarme aqui les dejo el plano esta, a mi parecer, bastante claro. Gracias de antemano, y espero puedan ayudarme. Bye


----------



## Knut (May 18, 2007)

se me olvido poner el plano. Bueno aqui esta...!


----------



## lordphrases (Abr 25, 2012)

thevenin dijo:


> Yo hice un frecuencimétro con puertas TTL aunque sólo de 4 dígitos.
> 
> Lo ocurre es que no entiendo lo que quieres decir, porqué no hay ni un solo punto, ni seguido ni aparte en tu redacción, en definitiva, no hay quien entienda tu forma de escribir.
> 
> ...



Oye thevenin, podrias pasarme info de tu frecuenciometro con ttl, o algo porque la verdad me pidieron uno, solo que exactamente no sé que me piden en si.
Pense que era algo como un encoder y contar los pulsos por segundo y ahi tienes la frecuencia. Pero me dijeron que asi no....


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 25, 2012)

lordphrases dijo:


> Oye thevenin, podrias pasarme info de tu frecuenciometro con ttl, o algo porque la verdad me pidieron uno, solo que exactamente no sé que me piden en si.
> Pense que era algo como un encoder y contar los pulsos por segundo y ahi tienes la frecuencia. Pero me dijeron que asi no....



Esto te servirá. 
Checa el libro de Tocci, o de Malvino.

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2012)

Usad un 74927 (o algo así) que ya lleva los contadores y los drivers de cuator dígitos el solo. Con dos integrados haces un frecuencímetro de ocho dígitos.


----------

